# Need speaker recommendations (Focal, NHT, or B&W)



## lmf22

I'm currently using the Best Buy Insignia NS-B2111 speakers, and thought it is about time to start saving up for an upgrade. 

 I narrowed it down to the following, based on my budget (about $500): 

 Focal Chorus 705V or 706V
 B&W 685
 NHT Classic Two or Classic Three

 It will be connected to the Pioneer A-35R stereo amp; and will be placed on my desk, on either side of a computer monitor. 

 I like a smooth, warm, laid back sound (like my Sennheiser HD650 headphones). My music preference is classical, pop, country, jazz, instrumental.

 I'm currently leaning towards the Focal 706V. One of the reasons is that I really like the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it is made in France. 

 Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## MatsudaMan

If you want smooth and laid back, I'd probably go with a British company like B&W, Wharfedale, or even Quad. However, if you're listening to speakers on either side of your computer, you're most likely going to be listening really close - so your going to want a good near-field monitor like something from Acoustic Energy or even ATC. I would do some research on speakers that are great for close listening (near-field).


----------



## Headphile808

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmf22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently using the Best Buy Insignia NS-B2111 speakers, and thought it is about time to start saving up for an upgrade. 

 I narrowed it down to the following, based on my budget (about $500): 

 Focal Chorus 705V or 706V
 B&W 685
 NHT Classic Two or Classic Three

 It will be connected to the Pioneer A-35R stereo amp; and will be placed on my desk, on either side of a computer monitor. 

 I like a smooth, warm, laid back sound (like my Sennheiser HD650 headphones). My music preference is classical, pop, country, jazz, instrumental.

 I'm currently leaning towards the Focal 706V. One of the reasons is that I really like the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it is made in France. 

 Any advice would be much appreciated._

 

I think all of the speakers you are considering are all really good choices, with the Jm Focal 706V bearing fine aesthetics. I am all about bang for the buck, being the budget minded audiophile always trying to get the best sound for my money. I'm sure you've heard of Paradigm, Canadian manufacturer of some the finest speakers on the planet. No company has garnered more awards than Paradigm, as they have been rated #1 for the last 20 years. The Titan Monitor is an excellent choice that should not go overlooked, seen it selling for $349.Even the Atom Monitor may suit ypur needs, and it's like $249, so you can even save some money. I have six Paradigm Titans for my 7.1 HT setup, been using Paradigms for the last 15 years or so. You will not be dissapointed, go to Paradigm | Exceptional Loudspeakers for Music and Home Theater & check it out!
 Headphile808.


----------



## ffrr

id go with the paradigm speakers, personally. 2 on that..


 BW aint what it used to be. Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think all of the speakers you are considering are all really good choices, with the Jm Focal 706V bearing fine aesthetics. I am all about bang for the buck, being the budget minded audiophile always trying to get the best sound for my money. I'm sure you've heard of Paradigm, Canadian manufacturer of some the finest speakers on the planet. No company has garnered more awards than Paradigm, as they have been rated #1 for the last 20 years. The Titan Monitor is an excellent choice that should not go overlooked, seen it selling for $349.Even the Atom Monitor may suit ypur needs, and it's like $249, so you can even save some money. I have six Paradigm Titans for my 7.1 HT setup, been using Paradigms for the last 15 years or so. You will not be dissapointed, go to Paradigm | Exceptional Loudspeakers for Music and Home Theater & check it out!
 Headphile808._


----------



## manofmathematics

I can't speak too much for Paradigm other than definitely a solid recommendation. I will, however, throw my hat in the ring for the Focals. Both the 705v and 706v have a very similar presence with the 706v besting in the extremes, but may be just a little too much for desktop application. I say go with the 705v unless you plan on getting them off of the desktop and in to a more traditional setup in the future.


----------



## Drag0n

Although ill probably be buying the Paradigm studio 20, or 40 with an SVS sub,,
 If youre sitting right in front of them, you may want something more laid back. Maybe an Epos ELS3. Theyre only like $300 a pair, and compete favorably with speakers much higher in price.
 Look at Stereophiles reviews on their site.
 Robert Reina reviews speakers under $1000, and compares some of the ones youre looking at.

 Just remember to take proximity in consideration when purchasing.
 Also, for a pc based system, the M-Audio 40 is on sale at Guitar Center. You may want to audition them . Theyre under $150 a pair, and are powered.
 You may find Focals highs too prominant and tiring for close proximity listening. 
 Magnepan needs to make computer speakers


----------



## lmf22

Thanks for all the replies. I will check out the Paradigm Titan Monitor. 
 I found 3 dealers close to me that carries the Focal, NHT, and Paradigm (but not all in one place, so comparison will be a bit harder). I will go have a listen today.

 With all the choices above (Paradigm Titan, Focal 705/706, and NHT Classic Three), do I have to worry about my amp (Pioneer A-35R) not being able to drive the speakers properly? I believe they are 45 watts per channel. I don't want to upgrade my amp if I don't have to (although I could upgrade in about a year if it is absolutely necessary).


----------



## TopPop

I don't have experience with these specific models, but I can give some feedback on the general house sound for the different options you have listed.

 Of all of them, I would say that Focal would probably be your best bet. The Focals that I used to own had a very smooth, though extended, treble presentation. Very laid-back through the whole frequency spectrum, but still very detailed.

 B&W would be another good option, but not quite as smooth as Focal, in my opinion.

 Paradigm is not exactly what I consider "smooth". From all the various Paradigm speakers I've heard, I'd place them in the Grado-ish category, although I'm sure that some here would disagree with me.


----------



## ffrr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *top pop* 
_the focals I had_

 

did you have the focals being referenced here? Ive yet to find any "house sound" with any speaker manufacturer.. there are so many things that influence the final outcome.


----------



## freckling

Based on your preferences, I would think your best bet is the B&W (I'm more familiar with other B&W speakers). Never heard the NHT but have heard Focal Chorus and Paradigm Studio speakers.


----------



## lmf22

What about Dynaudio? Do they have anything in my price range (less than $700)?

 Also, what is a good place to buy these speakers? I know Music Direct sells the Focal 706V.
 What about the others? I actually prefer to order online if possible to save on taxes.


----------



## panda

focal and warm/laidback does not belong in the same sentence. you can find better.
 i detest b&w and the nht is better suited for home theater. 

 look for a used triangle titus, will be a considerable upgrade at less than 500.


----------



## Drag0n

Triangle is a great speaker. Focal is annoying to me.
 Dynaudio's dome tweeters are smooth and laid back for close up listening, but theyre expensive.

 Good buys are - Paradigm, Epos, Energy
 Cheap buys are - Polk, Infinity (Primus series)

 You can even go to a music store and get - M-Audio, KRK, Yamaha, Alesis,.....and other studio monitors, but theyll be accurate, so listen for the sound you want if you like some flavoring.


----------



## Moocher

You might want to look here:

Speakers - AVS Forum


 Mooch


----------



## VicAjax

i have to say, i'm not a fan of B&W at all... especially in the budget range. it's just not a company that offers value for dollar, and the 6XX series seriously underperforms in both sound and build quality, IMHO.

 Focal has some good stuff, but I agree with other posters that it's not going to give you smooth/laid back.

 I haven't heard NHT, so I can't comment. but this brand has nothing in common with B&W or Focal, so I don't really understand how it joined the mix.

 My pick for really great, affordable bookshelf speakers from a company that builds its own drivers and understands analog sound... is the Rega R1.

 of course, its bigger brother, the R5 is the anchor of my system, but I feel like I got the bargain of the century buying them.


----------



## Omega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmf22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about Dynaudio? Do they have anything in my price range (less than $700)?

 Also, what is a good place to buy these speakers? I know Music Direct sells the Focal 706V.
 What about the others? I actually prefer to order online if possible to save on taxes._

 

No, you'll be hard-pressed to find a pair of Dynaudio (any line) for <$700 used. Lots of suggestions here, but nobody has given the obvious good one:

 Take your favorite listening material (music, movie, whatever) and go to the stores to listen. Pick your favorite at each store, ask them if you can buy them with a 100% return guarantee for a week. Listen to them in your home with your amp and your source for a week. Keep the pair you like most. If the store won't allow you to buy and return for 100% refund within a week, they are not a good store.

 Hi-fi and head-fi systems are systems where the pieces interact. You might be surprised how one set of speakers will sound good in the store, but another will best them in your own home, with your own gear.

 That said, I've always been fairly impressed by Dynaudio, Focal and Paradigm for well-made, punchy bookshelf monitors.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, you'll be hard-pressed to find a pair of Dynaudio (any line) for <$700 used. Lots of suggestions here, but nobody has given the obvious good one:

 Take your favorite listening material (music, movie, whatever) and go to the stores to listen. Pick your favorite at each store, ask them if you can buy them with a 100% return guarantee for a week. Listen to them in your home with your amp and your source for a week. Keep the pair you like most. If the store won't allow you to buy and return for 100% refund within a week, they are not a good store.

 Hi-fi and head-fi systems are systems where the pieces interact. You might be surprised how one set of speakers will sound good in the store, but another will best them in your own home, with your own gear.

 That said, I've always been fairly impressed by Dynaudio, Focal and Paradigm for well-made, punchy bookshelf monitors._

 

QFT... 

 although Dynaudios need a LOT of juice to shine. don't think the A-35 will get you there.


----------



## spacemanspliff

USHER S-520 is a great speaker. Also can be modded. I have had Focal, Paradigm, B&W, Tannoy, Boston Acoustic bookshelves and liked the Usher and the AV123 X-LS ninja modded best.


----------



## coredump

These are probably worth a look. 

 Ascend CBM-170 SE - $348

CBM-170 SE High Performance Bookshelf Loudspeaker


----------



## skiflyer

KEF - another british company makes great speakers that fit your description. They excel at exactly the musics you listed.

 Plus they mount the tweeter in the middle of the woofer which makes it both a great near field and medium field speaker by essentially eliminating the dead zone you normally get right near a speaker.

 So if you like to listen at your desk, but also want it to sound right while you're walking around the room it's a great setup. I started with a pair from the early 70s that were hand-me-downs and loved them until some idiot blew the voice coil. Replaced them about 7 years ago with the bookshelves and love them to death.


----------



## indianbraker

smooth, warm, laid back....sounds like some polk lsi9s will do the trick...got mines for 600 since tweeter is goin out of business....read some reviews...i have yet to hear a bad thing about them, especially when you consider that people compare them to 2000-3000 dollar speakers....MEGA bang for the buck.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *indianbraker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_smooth, warm, laid back....sounds like some polk lsi9s will do the trick...got mines for 600 since tweeter is goin out of business....read some reviews...i have yet to hear a bad thing about them, especially when you consider that people compare them to 2000-3000 dollar speakers....MEGA bang for the buck._

 

this is an excellent rec, actually... and they're easy to audition.

 i was quite blown away by both the build quality and sounds quality of the LSi9. the Vifa tweeter is really sweet, and they go surprisingly low. plus they're front-ported, so they should be easy to place.

 they are a bit inefficient, i think, so they'd eventually want an amp upgrade.


----------



## rajs

Salk Sound Bookshelf speaker

* salk sound - MBOW1/CAOW1


----------



## wae5

Here's my experience trying to solve a similar "problem":

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f21/my...1/#post5125999

 While my impressions highlighted the similarity to the Grado sound, the other overwhelming quality of the Acculine A1 is its transparency. Besides capturing the Grado sound what I also wanted was to put Magnepans on my desktop and these speakers with their planar magnetic flat-panel tweeters do this in spades. You have a month to audition them so don't be put of by their low price. I liked these speakers so much I bought a second pair and plan to stack them on my desktop. Two sets of the Acculine A1 cost $318 which is just $23 more than the cost of the Grado SR325i. BTW, Acculine also makes a nice 10" sub woofer for $239 which I may pick up next week.


----------



## warpdriver

I'd say the NHT is the best of the three you are considering. Here's my C3 undergoing testing with my Nuforce





 A very accurate speaker with superb imaging. Maybe a little sterile to some. I paid full price but at the 25% sale on now, it`s excellent value.

 The B&W 68x speakers are fine, but they are a bolder, more forward sound...nothing "polite" about them

 I use the 686 in a secondary system




 The 600 are more of a `fun` speaker, good for general use. A little too brash for just music listening. If you want a good musical speaker, you`d probably want to ante up for the CM line which is out of your range. The CM series is comparatively laid back for a B&W speaker, highs are just right, not too bright.

 but

 You might want to wait for the new Paradigm Studio V5 line to come out into the market, they might have something to offer too. But typically there aren`t very laid back.

 The Focals are not laid back at at, at least their higher end models I`ve heard

 I`m a fan of Dynaudios, very nice all around, with a pleasant sound that`s easy to listen to. You might be able to score a used Audience model in your price range


----------



## endless402

monitor audio rs1


----------



## darkninja67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *endless402* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_monitor audio rs1_

 

THIS^^^^^^ Was waiting for a Monitor Audio recommendation.


----------



## baddfingerz

DEFINITIVE TECHNOLOGIES will blow you away at any price point-just check out reviews on any of their stuff.


----------



## wae5

Before you blow all that money check out the Acculine A1. At $159 plus $10 shipping I think you can't do better for twice the price. Check out my posts for comments on these speakers.


----------



## csroc

There are a lot of good options out there, don't rule out internet direct as well. My suggestion for looking at what's local is just find every single store in your area and try everything in your price range. Only you will know what you like or what will work in your listening area. On the other hand if you want a speaker that measures well and is a good value the previously mentioned Ascend is a solid choice. You could tweak its sound pretty well.

 I listened to a lot of speakers in the $800-1500 range and eventually wound up with the Ascend Sierra 1s myself.


----------



## coredump

After searching for several months I ended up with the Sierra-1s as well.


----------



## MatsudaMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmf22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently using the Best Buy Insignia NS-B2111 speakers, and thought it is about time to start saving up for an upgrade. 

 I narrowed it down to the following, based on my budget (about $500): 

 Focal Chorus 705V or 706V
 B&W 685
 NHT Classic Two or Classic Three

 It will be connected to the Pioneer A-35R stereo amp; and will be placed on my desk, on either side of a computer monitor. 

 I like a smooth, warm, laid back sound (like my Sennheiser HD650 headphones). My music preference is classical, pop, country, jazz, instrumental.

 I'm currently leaning towards the Focal 706V. One of the reasons is that I really like the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it is made in France. 

 Any advice would be much appreciated._

 

\

 Since you like SMOOTH, WARM, LAID BACK sound, you can rule out quite a lot of companies. Many speaker companies, including expensive speakers like Dynaudio are very detail oriented to the point of sounding too bright and forward. 

 I auditioned some Dynaudio Focus 140 monitors and couldn't believe how revealing they were of my equipment (atoll integrated with arcam cd player). They were harsh harsh harsh. They don't sound great unless you have some ridiculous front end. 

 I would recommend a BRITISH monitor like a Spendor or a Rogers...perhaps Harbeth? Also Wharfedale's give a very natural, warm, and laidback presentation. You can find spendor deals on audiogon if you look a lot - they go like hot cakes. 

 Wildwestelectronics has great deals on Wharfedales - I would recommend the diamond 9 range - super great deals and great entry into the sound of great British loudspeaker ingenuity. 

 Have fun!


----------



## alexboo12

I assume that you will be listen to the speakers in a nearfield setting. Thus, you wont be needing a lot of power to drive them. Maybe check out those single-driver i.e. fullrange loudspeakers such as omega ts1 or the new omega super 5 monitor. Oh and the spendor 3se sound really nice and smooth too.
 cheers,
 AP


----------

